# NCAAB betting tips, 100% Guaranteed.



## markdoc (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

I would like to discuss a matter that can be very lucrative. I am an experienced tipster with a win rate of 60% and have tracked record last months earnings was around the 13000 unit mark. I have a few members at the moment but I am looking to expand, all tips are 100% guaranteed, meaning that if a loosing tip occurs your tip value will be refunded. You can view last weeks tips here http://arbusers.com/index.php/topic,2838.msg35132.html#msg3513216 , for those interested but hesitant I also offer free trial periods.

Here's what you get;


100% fully refundable tips when a loosing tip has occurred
Money management dedicated to your allocated tip account balance (optional)
Lowest odds of 1.83 average odds being 1.91
The top 3 bookmaker odds next to the selected pick
In depth analysis into why this pick was suggested
*We have not had a loosing month to date and to prove how serious we are if you are in the negative at the end of any given month we will refund you £200.

If you have any questions please contact mark-docherty@live.co.uk


----------

